# Calling all nano scapers...



## Iain Sutherland (13 Sep 2013)

Nice nano tank comp from Dennerle..... 

DENNERLE Nano Cube® Contest 2013 | Все для аквариума, террариума и пруда


----------



## George Farmer (13 Sep 2013)

Shame it's limited to only those with Dennerle cubes!


----------



## sa80mark (13 Sep 2013)

Shame mines still empty  would have been worth entering


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Sep 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Shame it's limited to only those with Dennerle cubes!


haha didnt see that at all 
apologies.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Sep 2013)

Yep...but doesn't it make you want to rush out and buy one


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Sep 2013)

I'd rather use a jam jar.


----------



## Musyupick (14 Sep 2013)

But there is also the contest, where you do not need any special brand:
JBL Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2013 | Все для аквариума, террариума и пруда
George, we would very much like to see your entry, your biotope aquarium for AGA was just gorgeous!


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Sep 2013)

It is a shame but I would urge any who do have one to enter. Why not eh? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Sep 2013)

I also think that the form factor of the nano cubes make it kinda hard to scape but if done well they can look really nice!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Musyupick (3 Oct 2013)

Now you can vote for aquariums here:
Voting of DENNERLE Nano Cube® Contest 2013 | Все для аквариума, террариума и пруда


----------



## Yo-han (3 Oct 2013)

Too bad about the Dennerle cube, I really don't like the round edges but I would have liked to enter with my nano (although it isn't finished yet, so perhaps another competition).


----------



## Musyupick (15 Oct 2013)

You can find results of the contest here:
DENNERLE Nano Cube® Contest 2013. Quality test. Results | Все для аквариума, террариума и пруда


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Oct 2013)

Some really nice scapes there, thanks for sharing the link


----------



## Musyupick (4 Dec 2013)

Look what the finalists have made on the final of DENNERLE Nano Cube® Contest 2013:
Results of the final of DENNERLE Nano Cube® Contest 2013 | Все для аквариума, террариума и пруда
Ten gorgeous Nano Cubes!


----------



## darren636 (4 Dec 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> I'd rather use a jam jar.


 wouldn't that get the upholstery wet?


----------



## tim (5 Mar 2014)

Scaper&#039;s Tank Contest | Facebook
Nano scapers can enter this one, any one up for entering ?


----------



## Dan Wiggett (5 Mar 2014)

tim said:


> Scaper&#039;s Tank Contest | Facebook
> Nano scapers can enter this one, any one up for entering ?


If I had a tank small enough


----------



## aliclarke86 (6 Mar 2014)

I may as well  if I can move house without destroying it.....

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Mar 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> I may as well  if I can move house without destroying it.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk



Mine came out relatively unscathed.
I need to update tonight.


----------



## Musyupick (2 May 2014)

Now you can evaluate aquaria from Scaper's Tank Contest 2014 here:
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/scapers-contest/1st-stage


----------



## Musyupick (30 May 2014)

Here you can see the results of Scaper's Tank Contest 2014:
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/scapers-contest/1st-stage
10 winners in every part of Europe will get Scaper's Tank Complete 50 l


----------



## Maple (30 May 2014)

Thanks Musyupick, some really inspiring scapes there


----------



## Musyupick (5 Dec 2014)

The results of the 2nd stage of Scaper's Tank Aquarium Design Contest 2014
http://all4aquarium.ru/ru/events/scapers-contest/2nd-stage
*1st Place*
The only way
Mikolaj Weterle (Bydgoszcz, Poland)


----------

